# Seed Catoluges



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I got my Johnny's today. Have goten two Henry fields and a Gurney this week also. Baker Creek sent me one three weeks ago. Anyone else getting thiers yet?


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Only got one from Pine Tree and that was about 3 weeks ago.......
Buy most all my seed locally, those postage & handling fees make it almost to expensive to buy via a catalog....


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got about 10 so far. I ordered from 2 places last year. I'm sure at least one of them sold my name/address/etc even tho they say they don't.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

got 14 already!! yea, snow on the ground, warm in the house--and seed catalogs--hot chocolate, and SEED CATALOGS!!


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I have about half dozen or so so far. Not the one I wanted. I moved this year and they sure found my new address. I want one from Burgress for trees. I know if I set trees here I will probably not see them bear but would like t set some. When I am gone they plan for parking lot out behind. Trees will not be where they would park things as be on the slope. Can not garden on the slope. Now if I am able to make the holes for the trees. I will do holes first then order.


----------



## tommixx (Dec 28, 2012)

my oder at gurneys was when they think they should ship to plant well I plant inside on a hot bed under lights for a early start well I canceled order


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Southern Exposure Seed Exchange (which is the only one I usually use) and Burpee have been received so far.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a bunch in the mail but they are going straight into the garbage. I have no more space for ornamentals, have too many perennials in pots waiting for spring, have a huge supply of seeds and need to do some more hardscaping anyway.
This year I will not look. I will not look. I will not look. I will not...............


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome tommix.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Got a Burgess yesterday. Think I will buy local. The seed racks are out.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ceresone said:


> got 14 already!! yea, snow on the ground, warm in the house--and seed catalogs--hot chocolate, and SEED CATALOGS!!


What's your favorite one?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i buy locally also but i do like browsing through seed catalogues. haven't had one though for 10 years or so. i am however looking through gardening books and compiling a list of things i want ~Georgia


----------

